

Ask HN: How to export GReader Starred items and GBookmarks to Evernote? - jjsz

This is going to sound like I'm selling Evernote, but I'm not. It's just that Evernote supports data portability more than the competition.<p>I'm going to be transferring all my Chrome Bookmarks and previous Google Starred items to Evernote.<p>How?<p>With these programs:<p>https://github.com/kerchen/export_gr2evernote<p>https://github.com/spiermar/bookmarks2evernote<p>Why?<p>I have 3 premium months for free so I want everything all in one place so then I can sort, delete, and reorganize these bookmarks.<p>The problem is none of these github pages come with instructions. I'm running Arch Linux and nothing happens when I type the command x &#62;&#62; x.py.<p>If you're the author of these pages, don't assume people will magically know how to use these programs!<p>DAE how to use these? 
Can you please tell me how because I really want to get this done.
======
chux52
On windows, I just do..

python evernote2enex.py -m 10

Not sure if Linux is different, but you might try and leave off the part where
you specify the output file?

~~~
jjsz
Got this now:

File "export2enex.py", line 45 print str(err) ^ SyntaxError: invalid syntax

Reading:
[https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Python#Dealing_with_ver...](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Python#Dealing_with_version_problem_in_build_scripts)

This obviously is assuming the default python is python 2.The developer forgot
to add the extra instructions for Arch Linux...THANKS!

------
chux52
Did you get your starred.json file from Google takeout, yet?

~~~
jjsz
Thanks for replying. Yes, and I have the html file from GBookmarks, Python
2.6.8 and 3.3.1 too.

------
chux52
Using the export2enex.py file?

~~~
jjsz
Correct, so that I can upload it in the windows desktop app using wine that's
already set up and ready to go. Previously using export2enex, it would create
the file but with nothing inside of it.

